# Winter has gone to his new home



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

:smheat: Ok, we have had one false alarm but I would like to report that Winter does have a REAL forever home with a great young couple (who have said they will not be having skin kids). We met them last night and Winter liked them and they liked him, quirks and all. The lady is a teacher and she teaches at an alternative school for problem kids which handles kids from Peg's school district. So last night Peg and this lady hit it off right away and they are talking about a particular student which was recently sent to this school. Small world.

When she went to pick up Winter from my arms, little Winter's tail started wagging and he enjoyed meeting them and did not try and remove any of their arms, legs or other appendages.

Oh by the way Deb, my injuries are finally healing fairly well and my lawyer says it probably will not cost you more than $100,000 for my total medical costs... :smtease: :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy little Winter has a forever home. He's such a cute little guy :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah Winter.... :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyy winter gets a home by Summer !!!! (ok that was really corny) ...

I have met Winter a couple of times and didn't lose a limb, he actually wanted to be loved, sniffed me and wanted me to pick him up ..

I really don't know what you guys are talking about ..

Good luck Winter in your new forever home- WE LOVE YOU !!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> she teaches at an alternative school for problem kids[/B]


Winter will fit right in. 

LOL - seriously, I adored Winter when I met him and I wish him the very best life!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wonderful news for Winter!!! I pray he lives out the rest of his life being spoiled and loved.

Linda


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAH for WINTER!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, it is done and this is Winter's new family. Both of them are very much dog lovers and both are very nice people.

Enjoy Winter! :wub: :wub: 





















I did tell them about Spoiled Maltese and I do believe that Cari may join at some point.

Deb - I also gave them your name and telephone numbers should they ever need to contact you. Cari, if you read this, Deb is known as 3Maltmom here.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, now I'm bawling. Steve, you and I spoke earlier, but now it's hitting home.

I am thrilled for Winter, and his wonderful new family. Gosh, they are so lucky. He's a good boy.
Yep, a bit "quirky", but that's what I love about him. :wub: 

Our little Winter was holding out for the perfect home. Good for you Winter!! You found it. :chili: 

Live long, and prosper, little one.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Well done, guys. You're all the best there is. Another happy ending, or, beginning.
xoxoxox


----------

